# Volunteer job.....................



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey there folks! I have great news to tell you all:

I have a volunteer job! I am helping individuals with disabilities 3 days a week at the ARC here in Bremerton, WA. This will help me with my career goal as I do need to practice patience with them. What I really want to do is help individuals with autism transition from high school to the world. Once they age out of high school, then they basically have nothing to help them with being in the world. There are so few resources out there for individuals with autism. 

At the ARC, I will be helping with activities in December to start out with, then hopefully I will be able to help out with a lot more as I get more used to it. 

I have helped individuals with disabilities before, I helped a special education teacher, who I have known since I was 7 years old, with her students in her class. I enjoyed it, really enjoyed it.

I cannot wait until December when I start, I am really, really, really excited about this volunteer job.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I hope that you do well.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you LizStreithorst.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I'll be rooting for you Marsha


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you big b. I am a bit nervous, but I think may be able to do it.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I know you'll be great. Just believe in yourself.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you big b.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats I used to volunteer at the local zoo


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you e048. I would love to volunteer at the zoo, but unfortunately the closest zoo is in Tacoma or Seattle, not sure where exactly the zoo is here.


----------

